# My Journal - this time with Cardio !!!



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

As some of you may know, Im what you call an eager builder.. Some would say I want to run before I can walk.. Others know me to hate the deadlift..

Without much rambling, Im sticking with Cals 2day workout routine and have started up again the last couple of weeks...

(this time with cardio as I want to show what muscle Ive managed to grow!)

22nd Jan 2012

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

18 x bar

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

bench inc olympic

40kg x10

40kg x10

40kg x10

Dips weight assist

35kg wu

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

-----

25 Jan

Sldl inc olympic

40kg

3x10

Last 50kg

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

20kg x 3 x 10

Seated shoulder press

Wu 6kg

14kg

3 x 10

Seated ez bar 10kg

10 10 10

------------

29 Jan

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

18 x bar

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

bench inc olympic

40kg x10

40kg x10

42.5kg x10

Dips weight assist

35kg wu

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

10kg x 10

-----

31 Jan

Sldl inc olympic

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

Seated shoulder press

Wu 4kg

14kg

3 x 10

Seated ez bar 12.5kg

10 10 10

----

2 Feb

Cardio

15 min incline walk 3% 5.5 81 cal

Xtrainer 101 cal 11 min fat burner

15 min heavy bag

----------------

4 feb

Cardio

85 cal treadmill

10 min heavy bag

-----------------------

5 feb

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

18 x bar

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

bench inc olympic

42.5kg x10

42.5kg x10

42.5kg x10

Dips weight assist

35kg wu

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

5kg x 10

-------------------------

Today...

Cardio

100 cal treadmill incwalk & occasional 1 min sprints

15 min

X trainer fat burner 100 cal

10 min heavy bag


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Good that you are doing cardio too because to "really" be in shape you have to do it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Donny said:


> Good that you are doing cardio too because to "really" be in shape you have to do it.


So bloody true you know. Diet will take you part of the way (as it has for me) but to really bring the definition out there's only one way.

Good to have you back posting anyway mate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

yes and not just burning fat off...you do not want to be breathing out your arse when you climb stairs... Ok when you are under 30 you might get away with it but at my age (46 in May...GULP !! ) then i really think it´s important.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys... when I was training JUST with weights i was putting on muscle as well as fat so hoping to see some improvement now 

Dorsey, I asked how the boy and mrs was doing in the chicken post mate.. hope they good


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Seated shoulder press

Wu 4kg

14kg

3 x 10

Chin ups

No wa

8 reps

- didnt do any isolation bicep work


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I defo think you need to start increasing your weights!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

brocky, mate i really really want to, but i cant.. i am struggling to do what i am doing with good form.

Seems like ive been on the same weights for ages, but its only been a few weeks since ive started training (after a break of a few months)

now im watching my diet and working in cardio ...

do u think cardio will help my weights go up (in anyway shape or form)?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardiovascular endurance may make your recovery quicker..

You still stopped smoking?

Get micro weights mate and drop your reps to 8...

8reps is all I've ever really done

tried the 5x5 once but it really effected my muscular endurance that when i went back 8reps it felt like i was trying for 20!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardiovascular endurance may make your recovery quicker..

You still stopped smoking?

Get micro weights mate and drop your reps to 8...

8reps is all I've ever really done

tried the 5x5 once but it really effected my muscular endurance that when i went back 8reps it felt like i was trying for 20!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah Brock, havent smoked in 4 weeks now..

I will drop to 8 reps, 3 sets.

micro weights you mean 0.5 and 1kg increments right?

Yeah I read about the 5x5 but figured i wasnt advanced enough to try them techniques..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got 8 0.25kg they really help when im stuck!

Ebay 20buck


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

and you take them to the gym with you?

I know Cal has suggested this before.. yes I think its time... but then how do you use them on set dumbells for shoulder press etc?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah i take them to the gym wi me...

You can't put them on db's unless you tape them on or buy magnetic plates..

I use mine mainly for barbell and smith machine excersices.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers brockster, ill find some over the weekend


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakal stick witha bar for lifts, db`s are in reality not for beginners mate 

if you can lift sommat for 3 sets of 10 and its a struggle, next week with 1kg added should be only fractionally harder.. etc etc... thats the key to it all.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks cal, for shoulder press i would need db's - i prefer shoulder press than military press due to increased ROMs,,


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No reason why ROM cant be the same providing you're not going heavier than you can actually lift.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

with shoulder press you go in almost an 'arched' shape, with mili press its more a straight up and straight down /.... if that makes sense


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

See, I don't. Rightly or wrongly I do all my DB presses pretty much the same as I would when using an oly bar i.e. I go straight up and down (maybe with a very very slightly arch inwards for stability). I don't go in for arching them all the way in so they touch or bang together or whatever as feel the muscle is no longer under tension during the arch part so all that's being achieved is sneaking a rest period.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

true... very true.. so stick with the bigger bars and allow the dumbells.. i shall


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday - cardio

11 feb

18min treadmill inc walk n run

110 cal

X trainer fat burner 140 cal

----

Today

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

18 x bar

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

50kg x 10

bench inc olympic

bar x 20

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x 8

Dips weight assist

No weight assist x 8

2.5 kg wa x 8

2.5 kg wa x 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tuesday.

Cardio

Incline walk

100 cal

16 min

Xtrainer

Fat Burner

150 cal

16 min

-------------------

Today

Deadlifts inc olympic

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

15kg x 6

Standing olympic military press

Inc olympic bar

30kg x 10

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

Chin ups

No wa

6 reps

6 reps


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Question

When doing the standing military press, i felt my lower back bent back slightly ...not sure if this is acceptable / safe...?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday

Cardio

Inc walk

121 cal

17 min

Xtrainer

Fat burner

178 cal

18 min

---------------------------------------

Today

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

20 x bar

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

bench inc olympic

bar x 20

45kg x10

45kg x10

45kg x 8

Dips no weight assist

10 9 8

1 set ez bar skull crushers 20kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done matey, keep all your working sets same weight tho bud


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers lads,

Cal, Im trying to reach 10 reps on all the sets but happy if i reach 8-9...

Fleg, for cardio im focussing more in increasing the amount of calories burnt as opposed to time.. Should I be looking at time instead? What is the best way to progress?

Yeh cheers!! .. i was doin dips with dumbells between my feet the last time i was training, then due to slacking i kinda had to start over..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers lads,

Cal, Im trying to reach 10 reps on all the sets but happy if i reach 8-9...

Fleg, for cardio im focussing more in increasing the amount of calories burnt as opposed to time.. Should I be looking at time instead? What is the best way to progress?

Yeh cheers!! .. i was doin dips with dumbells between my feet the last time i was training, then due to slacking i kinda had to start over..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bud its harder to add reps than 1kg..

tbh tho i didnt realise you`d upped the weight..

its imperative you start using 1kg plates.

you wont add reps forever..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal... I will be gettings some.. well 2 x 1kg plates ought to do the trick right

Cheers Fleg, ive got no ideas about cal defecits or macros (aint as hardcore as you fellas), I run until ive done arund 100 cals and xtrain till ive done a respectable amount on fat burner mode.. lol

Incline walk is a ****ing mission!! Do you hold on to the handle with your hands or not?! (pussy question really lol)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers fleg, was a mission on my last cardio on 14% (I think thats the highest incline) - had to hold on..

Mondays cardio..

Cardio

Xtrainer

Fat burner

200 cal

20 min

5min rower

856 m

Inc walk

109 cals

17 min

----------------

Todays weight session

Call me the Glove-less Wonder :boxing: :becky:

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 9

(Forearms still gave in before rest of the body!!)

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

15 x 9

15 x 9

15kg x 6

Sitting db shoulder press

Wu 6kg x 20

16kg x 10

16kg x 8

14kg x 10 slow reps

Vert grip Chin ups

5kg weight assist

9 9 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterdays cardio

Cardio

Inc walk

100 cals

17 min

Xtrainer

Fat burner

294 cal

30 min completed

--------

Todays weight workout

Vertical legs press

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Squats smithkline 50kg

10 10 10

bench inc sk

10kg x 20

40kg x9

40kg x8

40kg x 8

Close grip 20kg x 8

Dips no weight assist

9 9 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks fleg, for me this is an achievement n a half mate, i hate cardio and my stamina is that s**t! But regretably i have put on some belly fat over the months which needs to be absent by the summer.. so lets see how it goes


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah great work Jakal! Nice dips too...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks dorsey 

Soon ill be back on the dumbell-between-feet dips :music:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thinking of changing my workout routine again... just "to see" arms n shoulders progress, now that im armed wth knowledge i didnt have two years ago, i think ill do better :boxing:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, how long did you stick with your current version??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive been doing this 2day split (without the cardio) for around year n half or so.. all in my previous journals


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry yeah, maybe time for a change then. Do you feel you've taken it as far as you can?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah dorsey defo mate. Bodys tellin me i need a change. Ill finish this weeks as ive started n start new as of next week. 3 training days, 2 cardio


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakal bud, you need to do more than 2 days a week cardio..

if anything you need to do less exercises less times a week but thats another old chestnut..

i1ll help if i can on anythng new you come up with tho..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Also you don't need to start a new journal overtime you change your routine lol

the whole point in a journal is that you can look back over it see your progress grow, what worked and what didn't!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> jakal bud, you need to do more than 2 days a week cardio..
> 
> if anything you need to do less exercises less times a week but thats another old chestnut..
> 
> i1ll help if i can on anythng new you come up with tho..


Thanks Cal, I was thinking three days - doing opposite muscles, this really worked for me the last time ie;

Back & Chest

Legs & Shoulders

Triceps Biceps

What do you reckon?



Brockyboy said:


> Also you don't need to start a new journal overtime you change your routine lol
> 
> the whole point in a journal is that you can look back over it see your progress grow, what worked and what didn't!


Lol cheers Brock, ill stick with this one then


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You defo don't need a whole day for arms when you're only allowing half a session for a group as big as legs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey jakal bud, im not aware of any success you`ve had on 3x a week bud, cos ur always looking, always tweaking, looking for ways to get a kfc in lol etc etc..

london used to take a lot of grief for never sticking to anything and never really getting anywhere cos he was always changing his mind, everyone has said it..

i found something that works and have stuck to it like a motherfcuking limpet ever since.

i know it works for everyone cos ive made a career out of it.

unfortunateky matey doing extra days is only gonna make adding weight to the bar harder.

what happened to rehabbing your knee?

what about the focus on bf loss you want?

seems to me your too set on muscle gains and fat loss.. and want maximum of both, but thats not gonna happen till youre consistent..

when you`ve done somethng day in day out for a couple of months youre consistent..

when i peruse this journal i wanna see cardio done and posted up so it s a boring list of posts that show consistency..

Q

why do you not thin shizzle works for you so far?

i`ll make the offer again just incase you missed last one.

dont spend any money on supps for a month and come and see me, i`ll give you a free afternoon.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like a deal Bud!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well Cal, I cant argue with that, and come on KFC i have not touched in over a month !! :-\

While you are absolutely correct in that i want maximum muscle gains, and maxinmum fat loss - I am willing to try out anything. Never had problems with my knee, the right shoulder clicked when i used to do side lat raises though.. BF loss, i want to loose my little belly and then start the ab workouts..

Cal, i dont want to sound ungrateful (believe me i am!) but I work weekdays and also trying to set up a business on the side, if you was in Windsor or local, believe me I wouldnt think twice about visiting you, but i really dont have the time to drive down to Norwich.

If you looked at my old journals, you would see my bench press and squats / deads weight have gone up significantly..

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=32747&page=7 = almost a year ago


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im going down to windsor to meet doug/extreme with burnside1 this friday bud 

see you then :becky:

i havent had a day off in 5 weeks and wont get another off till god knows when..

correct me if im wrong your deads have gone up 15kg in a year?

offers there bud you wont always be busy.. 

maybe you could make it down for SummerSlam


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deads gone up 22.5kg but no ones counting 

What time you gonna be free on friday to meet?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive gotta confirm with doug he`s free but he`s got to be done with me by 6 i think..

burnside lives nearby and im staying over, so assuming youre at work pre 6 we could meet you affters and then go for a curry.. you can have some chicken with a lick of sauce around it and share my pilau rice lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Or even Sat am surely so long as you're not off at 6am Cal??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers Cal, I will be working till around 8ish on Friday as we are exhibiting this week at bham. I should be free after 8ish, it could also drag on, but i was thinking maybe in my lunch hour (ill say im off to dentist or suttin) ?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dorsay u look the part I know that u would foock that sound like a song lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that messes up me going to see Dougie on Friday for a chat when I pick up some more Pro6!! May have to go Saturday LOL


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

10 x 7

15 x 10

15kg x 10

Sitting smith military press

Wu x 20

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

30kg x 7

Vert grip Chin ups

5kg weight assist

10 10

Ez skull crushers 20kg

10 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont know if others would agree but I see skulls as quite an advanced exercise. At this stage i'd personally be sticking to close-grip bench or cable pushdowns.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I throw in a tricep set or 2 after my pulling days - and i gotta say i love skull crushers advanced or not they make my tris feel goooo-ooood :becky:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Started new routine today (Cal - im prepared for your abuse!)

Sun - rest / cardio

Mon - cardio

Tue - Legs Shoulders

Wed - rest / cardio

Thurs- Back Biceps

Fri - cardio

Sat - Chest / Triceps

(im going to construct the exercises as i go along - as this will be a work-in-progress!)

Todays workout...

Legs shoulders

Squats smithkline 50kg

10 10 10

Vertical leg press 50kg

8 8 8

Sitting smith military press

Wu 10kg x 20

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Side lat raises 10kg

10 8 8

Upright ez bar rows

20kg x 10 9 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi fleg

Yeh posted pics about a year ago actually, just dug them out... I have developed muscle since though - need to take some new ones

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/progress-journals/32716-jakals-body-pics.html


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

10kg x 8

15kg x 9

15kg x 8

Vert grip Chin ups

5kg weight assist

8 8

seated cable rows

10kg x 20

27.5kg 10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n triceps

bench inc olympic

bar x 20

50kg x10

50kg x9

50kg x8

Incline dumbell press 16kg

8 8 7

Close grip sk bench 30kg

8 8 9

Skull crushers

20kg x 8 8

10kg x 10 slow


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

volume is looking better matey..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers Cal, you were absolutely right - im now paying more attention to diet than weights and supps.. and its working.. im gradually adding moreweight and growing due to the form


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

matey i just wish it was as simple as going to gym every day and just walking out fcuked..

theres only one type of dude lucky enuff to train like that naturally and he`s the one we always hear of and try to emulate..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Which dudes that cal?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the "lucky cnut" type brocky 

the one who grows and just adds weight to the bar seemingly at will..

arnie is one such dude.. he added in the breaky of champions and became numero uno..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

My phones not showing attached items at the moment

got a link for that pic cal?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://mobi-wall.brothersoft.com/files/320240/a/12819702776430.jpg


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought you were talking about fleg!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

When doing the ol' famous close grip bench press; does anyone else find wrists hurting?

Is the a remedy for this?

thanks


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Squats olympic 52.5kg

20xbar

10 10 10

Vertical leg press 55kg

10 10 10

Sitting smith military press

Wu 10kg x 20

30kg x 9

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

Side lat raises cables 3.75kg

10 8 8

Front lat cable raises 7.5kg

8 8

10kg x 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Saturday;

Chest n triceps

Bench smith

bar x 20

40kg x8

40kg x8

40kg x8

Cable flyes 21kg

8 8 7

Dips

9 9 9

kinda lost my mojo at the gym today, but managed;

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

55kg 8 8 8

Wide grip pullups weight assist

Wu 35kg x 20

10kg x 8 8

15kg x 8

Cable curls 27kg 10 10 10

Tricep pushdowns 50kg 10 10 10

Mil sk press 32.5 kg 8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday

Cardio

Xtrainer - Fat burner - 396 cal

Rower 5 min - 48 cal

Inc walk 5 min 27 cal

Today

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

20 x bar

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Incline db press

10kg x 20

16kg x 10

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

Dips no weight assist

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 9

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

10kg x 8

10kg x 6

15kg x 8

Vert grip Chin ups

5kg weight assist

7 7

Smith mil shoulder press

10kg x 20 wu

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 7

32.5kg x 7

Sitting down cable rows

30kg x 20

64kg x 9

64kg x 9

68kg x 8

Superset x 2 of each

Tri push downs 110kg

Cable curls 60kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How the training going dude?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

right now in all honesty Dorse, not good - im going gym when i feel like it... eat crap, smoking crap and drinking crap (although i knocked smoking on the head again on Sunday) its still a work in progress..

hows the lil fella dorse? AHHH he'll be deadlifting more than me soon lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Has something happened to make you go down that road or you just lost interest?

Nipper's fine, almost 8 months already! He seems the gentle type so doubt he'll be deadlifting anytime soon but my daughter on the other hand...


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Mate I give up smoking bout 13 weeks ago and it's had a massive impact with attitude to everyday life training etc be best thing u could do went to docs n got champix only did them for bout 3 weeks n then I realised I could do it unaided and I kno now I wouldn't go back to cigarette no way! But u gotta get help not just try do it yourself mate


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorse. Na nothin major happened mate just caught up with work etc. Ur lil boy sounds like me. Softie at heart 

Goin back to proper training soon.

Christo. I used champix as well. It does wonders. Now i dnt feel like smokin at all n feel better. Do u think stoppin smokin has had an effect on your strength gains?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Not massively on strength gains mate but to my weight gain n appearance def feeling better n more energy cos of increased appetite I did have some mental dreams on them tho!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hhmmm no dreams about ciggies yet... Being hot today got all windows open n smellin the neighbour smokin chains...grrr


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you should see a diffrence as your arteries widen and the carbon monoxide leaves the body over a period of weeks the arteries take six months, it makes a massive diffrence after six months ive been off the **** now for 2 years and have not looked back, your whole system will work much better and the food intake will help keep up the good work bud nnever stop trying thats what helped me oh and lots of cardio 1 week after i stopped i went for a run .4 of a mile and i had to stop couldnt stop coughing this helped spur me on, dont stop trying bud keep it up its worth it in the end


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

2 years?? Well done lozza. Good goin mate

For me its been a work in progress. This is like the fifth time ove quit so fingers crossed


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

My new routine looks like this;

Mon - Back n Bi's

Wed - Chest n Tri's

Fri - Legs n shoulders.

Cardio anywhere in between.

----

As I had a docs appointment yesterday, I did yesterdays workout today..

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

Wide pullups wa

Wu 45kg

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

Hands together sat down pulls

40kg

8 8 8

Standing ez bar curls 10kg

8 8

Standing bb curls

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

10 mins heavy bag


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tris

Incline db press

6kg x 20

18kg x 9

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

Inc flyes

10kg

8 8 8

Lying ez skull crushers

25kg x 8

25 kg x 7

22.5 kg x 9

Dips

8 8 8

Rope pull downs

41kg x 8

36kg x 9

36kg x 9


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio day... hate cardio days!! Argh! But gotta be done to loose the belly

Cardio

Xtrainer

Fat burner

30 min

300 cal

Ab ripper X (from p90x) - killer ab workout

15 min heavy bag


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

20 x bar

57.5kg x 9

60kg x 8

62.5kg x 8

Felt like...

View attachment 3736


After the squats today!!

Smith mil shoulder press

10kg x 20 wu

35kg x 6

32.5kg x 7

32.5kg x 7

Db lying rear lateral raise

6kg x 8

8kg x 6

6kg x 10

Side lat raises

8kg x 8

6kg x 8 controlled

6kg x 8 controlled

Low pulley raises 9kg

8 8 8

Calf press 110kg

8 8 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man on the squats! Is that a PB for you?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh yeah!! Defo my PB!! And am feeling it now when walking.. feels goooood though mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good on ya! Now, let's get it up to 3 x 10...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Dors..! Next friday will be judgement day for the legs!!

Have a good weekend mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you mean you felt a lil bit green after squats lol??

why not insert some shrugs with shoulders instead of those iso`s..

deads grow all the bits those iso`s target.

i donta get into shrugs being done ideally with deads etc but theyd make a bit more sense..

i would however walk away from the smith machine and find an alternate method of shoulder pressing.

stabilise yourself and youre working those 3 delts heads you wanna isolate :wink:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal, advice taken - will be doing db shoulder presses, its just a tad easier on the smith - also with the smith, my back doesnt arch at all..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then use self discipline lol and arch your back and keep abs tight..

it`ll work your abs alot more then..

no probs dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree with Cal - don't need to keep your back flat against the bench, just keep that firm 'natural' curve in it we all aspire to.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you said that dorse was going to say natural curve yes I would purposely arch it though surely that's bad form


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just bench the way that feels natural and right, if it's natural to slightly arch your back, then do it, don't do it because somebody tells you to!

I used to watch a mate who would bench 200kg for reps with his feet in the air, obviously no arch there, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope he had a good spot!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I hope he had a good spot!


I spotted him once, he took the bar of the bench by himself, squeezed 6 reps out and put it back, I never touched the bar, lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i like that.. do what feels natural.. It is hard to force your body to be a certain way when it doesnt 'feel right'


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in this instance presume you might get a bad back by following your bodies natural instincts dude...

bit like fighting the bodies natural instinct to go and rape a KFC lol..

you want it but you know you shouldnt!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i was actually talking about mili press..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh ok... and Cal, about the KFC (and for that matter, ciggies, caffeine, ANY fast food) have all been gone for 2.3 weeks!!

End of the day, the 15 minutes of joy indulging in a KFC is not worth the hour (and more) of cardio to make up for it..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected] weeks bud...

really well done..

however 101% masochsim is hard to do..

the more youre doing correct the more leeway you have..

more leeway = maintainabilty.

in the past youve used your leeway before its been built up..

please dont think i`m encouraging you to change anything at all...

but sh1tting hell no caffeine too... damn!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry i meant 2-3 weeks lol. Na cal i appreciate u trying to help mate.

Caffein had to go cos i associate coffee/tea with ciggies. Do u work abs everyday?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

25 min heavy bag (people startin a class so had to leave)

Xtrainer

Fat burner

30 min

300 cal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great cardio session mate, really good to see you sticking with it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah dude i dotn work abs and dont get clients too..

abs still come thru tho, BECAUSE my torso is as rigid as john holmes on tren lol at all times during all exercises..

abs like shoulders get a lot of secondary work.

few guys i train are lean with no abs but even then its deads n squats thats filling theyre midsections out a treat..

if anything i`d be looking at stuff like planks rather than crunches and look at it as pulling your gut in and creating a flat tum rather than thinking you need to build ab muscles, cos theyre there already just slack..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> nah dude i dotn work abs and dont get clients too..
> 
> abs still come thru tho, BECAUSE my torso is as rigid as john holmes on tren lol at all times during all exercises..
> 
> ...


On slack stomachs heard of a yoga exercise called vacuums that always wondered if it would tighten slack abs.... Anyone heard of / tried?

Sorry for hijack.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Try TRX killer on abs and core work


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre stomach vacuums phil, n i wanna have a research of them cos i know bugger all about them other than a mate was banging on about them a few years back..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Do you rate them frank? I only ever see the fitness look type of guys using TRX


Wouldn't say there a must but I had 3 half hour sessions and I was fukced after all of them

For a ab workout I think they were very good defo noticed difference in abs in them 3 workouts!!!

I find abs boring so I was a nice change!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 8

Wide pullups wa

Wu 45kg

5kg x 6

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

Concentration curls 10kg

10 7

Incline hammer curls 12kg

8 8 8

Upper back machine 40kg

8 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tris

Olympic bench press 52.5kg

8 7

55kg x 5

Incline smith bench 40kg

8 6 6

Cgbp 30kg smith

8 7 7

Dips

6 6 5

Rev bench press 30kg smith

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Squats (inc olympic @20kg)

20 x bar

60kg x 9

62.5kg x 8

62.5kg x 8

Standing olympic shoulder press

Bar x 2

35kg x 6

32.5kg x 7

32.5kg x 5

Olympic upright rows

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 7

Db shrugs

8kg x 20

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Calf press 120kg

8 8 8

5mins heavy bag

-

During the standing shoulder press, i noticed my back was bending backwards quite a bit , is this normal/safe?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

Wide pullups wa

Wu 40kg

10kg x 6

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Dropped weight for form

Hands together certical pullups Wa

5kg x 7

5kg x 7

Hands away pullups 10kg x 7

Ez bar preacher curls 10kg

10, w9

15kg x 5

Standing olympic curls

Bar x 8 7 6

5 min heavy bag


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What happened to the reps on deads dude? x10 last session...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just looking at your routine bud. Pull ups IMO an essential part of anyone's routine. Is it wise to be doing wide grip pull ups AND hands together certical pull ups ? Whatever they are lol.

I would stick to wide grip pull ups great for back width and bringing those lats on.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> What happened to the reps on deads dude? x10 last session...


Last week I did x10 but felt kind of rushed and focussed on the reps and weight before form. This week was slow, intense reps (I can feel it alot more after this weeks session than I did after last weeks)



jordan0689 said:


> Just looking at your routine bud. Pull ups IMO an essential part of anyone's routine. Is it wise to be doing wide grip pull ups AND hands together certical pull ups ? Whatever they are lol.
> 
> I would stick to wide grip pull ups great for back width and bringing those lats on.


Hands together = vertical grip pullups, rather than hands facing each other as opposed to facing you.. I tend to make up names for lifts if i dont know the names but know how to do them :becky: lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Last week I did x10 but felt kind of rushed and focussed on the reps and weight before form. This week was slow, intense reps (I can feel it alot more after this weeks session than I did after last weeks)
> 
> Hands together = vertical grip pullups, rather than hands facing each other as opposed to facing you.. I tend to make up names for lifts if i dont know the names but know how to do them :becky: lol


I get ya. As I say though wouldn't it be best to stick to wide grip ?

May give you more on your curls ?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I do wide grip pull ups first, and started the verticals today after wide grip - vertical grip stresses the brachi muscle under the bicep (well... so my thinking pattern goes)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tris

Incline db press

6kg x 20

18kg x 9

20kg x 7

20kg x 6

Inc flyes

12kg x 8

10kg x 8 8

Tricep pushdowns

20kg x 9

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

Lying ez skull crushers

15kg x 8

15 kg x 8

15 kg x 8 all slow reps

Dropped 10kg improved form 100%

Dips no weight assist

8 7 6

All exercises i watche form more than anything else. No ego. No raising kgs pointlessly. All nice controlled. Slow form


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you do wide grip it`ll hit arms more and leave you weaker on curls.

imo underhand grip pulldowns will allow you to work harder and you`ll be able to keep progression going longer..

just a thought..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal, but underhand pullups whilst great for arms and some lat, they not gonna give me the 'V' shape, Im looking to widen up for a holiday in 2 weeks :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jakal, you should start a new journal: Jakal's 14 day holiday wings!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakal, magic hasnt been invented yet..

budgie smugglers on hols? :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw deads probly do as much for your V as wg pulldowns do at the mo :wink:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha.. too funny! No new journal (i know i know ive had loads!) lol but seriously my wings are turning out ok.. ill even have a pic up soon.. soon as i loose the belly!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok been a good few weeks. Now bak to business. Noticed ive gotten so weak in the 4 werks ive had away from gym, but thats a given.

Back in early this morning for:

Back n bis

Wide pullups wa

Wu 35kg

10kg x 6

10kg x 6

15kg x 6

Deadlifts inc olympic

Bar x 20

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

Rev db flyes 6kg

8 8 8

Incline hammer curls 12kg

8 8 8

Will be easing into the cardio too..!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Thanks Cal, but underhand pullups whilst great for arms and some lat, they not gonna give me the 'V' shape, Im looking to widen up for a holiday in 2 weeks :becky:


Wrong assumption, underhand pull ups just as effective widening the back.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank MM, Ill alternate from week to week in that case - get the best of both worlds..


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

That's what I do mate.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Almost three weeks off and back today. Took a hit on the weights but heres today.

Chest tris

Dips

Wa 20kg wu x 16

8 8 6

Flat bench olympic

50kg x 5

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

Tricep pushdowns 50kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tris

Dips

Wu x 20 wa 15kg

8 8 8

Bench. Olympic

50kg x 5

45kg x 8 7

Cgbp

40kg x 5

37.5kg x 7

35kg x 8

Incline flyes 10kg

8 8 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to see you back mate.

Nice session, all I'd change personally is the order slightly to bench, fly, CGBP, dips (actually not sure which way round I'd do the last two if I'm being totally honest).

Stick around for a while eh?!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks dorse. U seem to have bulked up quite abit since ur last profile pic! Well done.

I used to do chest then tris but my tris would seriously fail cos of exhausting them with bench. So figured pre exhausing tris on dips.

..i was also thinking mixin it up to chest n bis, back n tris. This way the tri/bi is more or less fresh after the previous big lift? What do u reckon


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I would ALWAYS put the big muscle group first in your case i.e. chest or back so yeah, if you're finding your tri & bi respectively are too exhausted afterwards by all means switch them around to see of it works for you.

As for the avi, take a look at the picture thread I started - it's little more than a good bit of Amerasian trickery!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input dorse. Finally a mod who pays attention to the little people


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pleasure but i'm sure I'm not the only one who pokes his head in.

How did you get on quitting smoking btw?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well remembered. I have been an ex smoker for just over a month (a record for me). Since giving up i have seen a serious change in stamina for weights and cardio. Cant say i dont miss it but that will go with time. Hows the lil fella doin?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Arrr good going dude, long may it continue.

The little fella is good thanks, one already next month would you believe. He's a lazy little thing though, our eldest was virtually walking by this age but he's not even got any intention if crawling yet!! Saying that, he'll be our last so we're just enjoying him being a baby still.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah man time does fly - it seems not a few weeks ago you was telling us the mrs has just delivered !! Id be thankful hes lazy, otherwise most of your cardio will be done forever running after the lil dude!! haha


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 6

20kg x 8 8

Olympic deadlifts 50kg

8 8 8

Bent over rows 30kg

8 8 8

Incline hammer curls

12kg x 6

10kg x 8 8

Concentration curls 10kg

10 each arm

--lil rusty on bent over rows. Need to work on rom. Lower back felt dodgy!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Olympic squats 50kg

8 8 8

Shoulder twist 6kg x 10

Db shoulder press

18kg x 6

16kg x 8 6

Upright ez bar row

20kg x 8 8 8

(4 x 5kg)

Standing db shrugs 16kg

8 8 8

Side lat raise 8kg x 10 - just cos i felt lil sassy this friday 

Calf raises leg press machine 110kg

8

120kg x 8 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's a shoulder twist dude?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its somethin i saw a video on by dorian yates before doin any shoulder work. U get a lightish db rest ur elbows on an upright bench so ur arm is out at a 90c angle. N move the weight in a quarter circular motion forward n upwards.

Hope that makes sense. Ps i think i made up the name of it lol. Its to prevent shoulder injury in the future


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Monday 27 aug 12

Chest tris

Incline db press 20kg

8 8 8

Incline flyes 10kg

8 8 8

Dips

Wu x 20 wa 15kg

8 8 8

Ez bar skull crushers 20kg

8 8 8

Rev grip bench sk

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 7

--

Today

Back bis

Olympic deadlifts 52.5kg

8 8 8

Bent over rows 30kg (need 2drop weight)

8 8 8

Rev flyes

6kg x 10

8kg x 8 8

Ez bar preacher curls

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8 8

Pullups. Wa

5kg x 8 6 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Olympic squats 52.5kg

10 9 9

Shoulder twist 6kg x 10

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 8 6

Side lat raises 10kg

8 8 8

Standing db shrugs 20kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

2 weeks later...

Legs shoulders

Olympic squats 50kg

8 8 8

Shoulder twist 6kg x 10

Db shoulder press

18kg x 5

16kg x 8 8

Side lat raises 10kg

8 8 8

Standing db shrugs 20kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tris

Bench. Olympic

50kg x 8 8 6

Incline flyes 10kg

8 8 8

Dips

Wu x 20 wa 15kg

8 8 8

Tricep pushdowns

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8 8

Rev pushdowns

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> Olympic squats 52.5kg
> 
> 10 9 9
> 
> ...


Drops in both weight & reps on those two exercises dude - why do you think that is?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats just me being out of sync. Shows how weights suffer when being lazy. Thanks for noticing dorse


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 7

20kg x 8

Olympic deadlifts 50kg

9 8 8

Rev flyes

8kg x 8 8

10kg 6

Ez bar preacher curls

12.5kg x 8 8 8

Bent over row 20kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 6

20kg x 8

Olympic deadlifts 52.5 kg

8 8 7

Rev flyes

8kg x 8 8 8

Bent over row 20kg on bench

8 8 8

Ez bar preacher curls

15kg x 8 6 6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see you keeping plugging away dude..

i`m down in chertsey on friday saturday if thats still close to ya?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> good to see you keeping plugging away dude..
> 
> i`m down in chertsey on friday saturday if thats still close to ya?


Half hour drive (just googled it!) - do it Jakal!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do it do it doooooo it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You know very well he's not checking this page again till Sunday now at least!

Big Brother's watching you Jakal...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha damn.. I used to get notifications thru tapatalk on my old iphone, now i got the new iphone 5 which isnt JB yet so i want to hold off buying the apps i had as it could be JB any day now... so i havent actually been on this site since last week..

Chertsey is down the road from me as well Cal, and appreciate your offer - maybe next time?

--

I have decided to do some opposition training (i think its what its called although im probably wrong!), training opposing muscles - i know the feedback is going to be negative when it comes to back and chest but i wanna see how it pans out... anyway my week should look like this

mon - triceps n biceps

wed - legs n shoulders

fri - back n chest

I started today (odd day i know) with arms...

Triceps n biceps

Dips

8 8 8

Ez bar preacher curls

15kg x 8 8 8

Tricep pushdowns & rope curls

T 22.5 x 10

B l5 x 10

T 25 x 10

B 17.5 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

B17.5 x 8

One arm tricep cable extensions

7.5 kg

8 6

6.25kg

6


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Arnie used to do back/chest didn't he?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

There used to be quite a fad of back and chest together ,of course if someone like Arnie does it then a lot will follow.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think Arnie did do something like it, i definately remember reading somewhere arnie saying for good arm development do triceps n biceps in same workout as the triceps being worked will "cushion" the bi's


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

(yesterday)

Legs shoulders

Olympic squats 55kg

8 8

57.5kg x 8

Shoulder twist 6kg x 10

Db shoulder press

18kg x 7

16kg x 8 6

Side lat raise 10kg

8 7 7

Standing db shrugs 22kg

8 8 8

Calf raises leg press machine 120kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n chest

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 7

20kg x 8

Bench. Olympic

52.5kg x 7 7 7

Olympic deadlifts 60kg

7 7 6

Incline flyes 10kg

8 8 8

Bent over row 2x12kg db on bench

8 8 8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakal2001 said:


> Haha damn.. I used to get notifications thru tapatalk on my old iphone, now i got the new iphone 5 which isnt JB yet so i want to hold off buying the apps i had as it could be JB any day now... so i havent actually been on this site since last week..
> 
> Chertsey is down the road from me as well Cal, and appreciate your offer - *maybe next time*?
> 
> ...


of course bud, as long as mr.burns doesnt mind sharing me


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you calling yourself Waylon Smithers?

View attachment 4631


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`m more


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

its the eye brows


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao it is!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triceps n biceps

Dips

20x20kg wu

10 8 8

Ez bar preacher curls

17.5kg x 8 7 5

Tricep pushdowns & rope curls

T 27.5 x 8

B l7.5 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

B 17.5 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

B17.5 x 8

Cgbp. Sk

40kg x 8 7 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Olympic squats

60kg x 7

57.5kg x 8 8

Shoulder twist 6kg x 10

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 6

16kg x 8

Side lat raise 10kg

8 8 8

Standing db shrugs 24kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n chest

Olympic deadlifts 60kg

10 8 8

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 8 7

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 8 7

Incline flyes 10kg

8 8 8

Bent over row 2x12kg db on bench

8

14kg x 8

16kg x 7

Rev flyes

6kg x 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great improvements on the deads over the last few weeks fella. I KNOW you've got 3x10 in you, I can feel it! Next week don't you dare put that fcukin bare down till you've done them!!! :mad2:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol thanks for the kind words of encouragement.. i was aiming for 3x10 this morning and my back and hams were cool but my grip gave way. Im gonna be doing some grip exercises during the week so hopefully wont let ya down next week!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Liquid chalk from MyProtein mate - it's the best fiver you'll ever spend!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey - why do people use chalk instead of gloves? I use gloves cos i have sensitive skin due to eczema and i fear chalk with aggravate it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chalk doesn't stop your natural grip from improving where with gloves many say it does. The chalk is really grippy so the bar almost sticks to your hands!

I wouldn't like to comment on the eczema issue though, perhaps drop MP a quick email for their opinion. Or Mark might be able to shed some light on it?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you reckon bare hands would help instead of the gloves or the chalk..?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio this am

40 min heavy bag


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

30 min heavy bag

Incline walk

5.5 gradient

5.5 speed

100 cal


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triceps n biceps

Xtrainer 5 min warm up

Dips

20x20kg wu

+5kg (dumbell between my feet) 7 6 6

Ez bar preacher curls

17.5kg x 8 7 5

Cgbp. Oly

40kg x 8 8

45kg x 7

Tricep pushdowns & rope curls

B l7.5 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

B 20 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

B 20 x 8

T 27.5 x 8

100 cals xtrainer. 11 min


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 7 7 7

Smithkline squats

60kg x 8 8 7

Upright row. Ez bar

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 8 8 8

Standing db shrugs 24kg x 8

26kg x 8

30kg x 7

Calves on leg press

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 7

30 min xtrainer. Fat burner.

280 cals

Avg heart rate 159


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n chest

Olympic deadlifts 60kg

10 10 10

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 9 8 6

Bent over row db on bench

16kg x 8 8 8

Incline flyes 10kg / rev flyes 3kg

Superset

Incline 8 8 8

Reverse 8 8 8

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 8 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday

Heavy bag 40 min

Ab ripper x

--

Today

Xtrainer

Fat burner

30 mins

297 cals

Rower

6 mins

54 cals


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep up the good work


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Trixsta !!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triceps n biceps

Xtrainer 5 min warm up

Dips

20x20kg wu

+6kg 8 7

Ez bar skull crushers ss ez bar curls

20kg

Sk 8

C 6

Sk 9

C 8

Sk 8

15kg C x 8

Cgbp. Oly

45kg x 8 7 7

One arm Tricep extensions SS 2 handed rope curls

B 20 x 8

T 6.25 x 10

B 20 x 8

T 7.5 x 10

B 20 x 8

T 7.5 x 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How do you feel the new split's going matey?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im liking it Dorsey! Arms are feeling much fuller. Im getting much more outa my tris than I was doing them after chest. Chest n back days are knackering but still feel a good "pump" after.. I think im gonna stick with it a few months n see where it gets me..

pics will be up soon


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bare hands will help your grip more than gloves bud..

same argument for a belt, however i allways belt up for leg work lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal, what I dont get is if bare hands help your grip more than gloves due to the gloves' thickness, then why do people use stuff like fat gripz? This adds mega thickness surely..

Anyways, heres todays cardio work out

Xtrainer

30 mins

293 cals

View attachment 4665


Ab ripper x


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it's more the gloves are aiding your grip.

Good man on the cardio!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks dorse.. its hard to stay focussed on cardio as i hate it... but gotta firm up


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

gloves arent a grip aid, they hinder when weights are up cos they replicate a fat grip.

a fat grip is a training aid that improves your grip to aid heavy lifts.

only people i know who wear gloves need them as a barrier for skin conditions or people who dont want mans hands lol.

i grate off any hard skin to stay on top of calluses and also moisturise.

when i shake someones hand they know i lift


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal,

I cant say i like the hard skin on my hands, I do have eczema but not allergic to the metal db n bb's..

Im thinking of buying one of them gloves with wrist support.. I read they aid in grip ??


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

jakal2001 said:


> Im thinking of buying one of them gloves with wrist support.. I read they aid in grip ??


I have them and haven't noticed a huge benefit from the wrist support. I'd recommend the lifting straps though


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd defo say gloves are a grip aid, especially if you suffer from sweaty palms.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

They don't really help at all as soon as weight goes up as cal has said, they act As a barrier from sweat yes, and stop slip a little but, they are widening your grip i can tire my grip with gloves take them off and be able to lift once or twice more without them on .Using straps now and don't use gloves at all for deads only db,BBs for barrier reasons ,gloves make it harder to grip especially overhand which what I do for deads 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

time for a new avvy pic then loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very true but I still need them for the contact of steel on my skin
View attachment 4666


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that looks nasty and like carpet burn lol????


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Straps.. Yeah that sounds good.. cheers DJ

Loz, how did that happen :-\

--

Todays workout

Legs shoulders

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 8 7

Oly squats

60kg x 10 10 10

Side lat raise 10kg

8

12kg x 8 7 7

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 8 8 8

Calves on leg press

160kg x 8 8 8

15 min xtrainer. Fat burner.

150 cals

Irony - I lifted more weight on my calves than my whole workout today combined :-\


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

If My skin sweats it can get dry and reacts with steel so hence the gloves, dermititis gotta watch it can be nasty


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting Loz, I have eczema, obviously different type of dermatitis to you.. Are you allergic to any foods or anything?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

if i change my protein powder it can flare it up, i have to be careful wiith supplements also but bodies used to them now , my daughter is a coeliac so i think she has me to thank for that,i have to watch alcohol mainly thats all but my palms hate steel,oil, anything alien


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh ok.. yeh it is genetic unfortunately.. what protein powder you on?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use Dougs/Extremes whey now both pro6,whey,build and recover,my proteins calcium caseinate before bed mainly, my body used to it and i also suffer from rosacia and i dont get flare ups on this either so relatively happy with the brands im using now .


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

excellent stuff.. cheers loz


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

30 min heavy bag

Ab ripper x


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n chest

Olympic deadlifts 60kg

10 10 10

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 9 8 6

Bent over row db on bench

16kg x 8 8 8

Incline flyes 10kg / rev flyes 3kg

Superset

Incline 8 8 8

Reverse 8 8 8

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 8 7


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Digging the 3kg rev flyes!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd be using 3kg dbs too if I wasn't relying on sldl for rear felt growth..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah alright - 3kg with good form that is !!! :boxing: .. I do deadlifts and that should help back growth, the rev flyes are something i do to keep my back even with my chest. I used to get pain in the trap area and when googled it, i came across a video by some american dude scooby i think who said if you dont do upper back exercises such as rev flyes then you will get this problem due to front developing quicker than the back of the upper bod


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

Fat burner on Xtrainer

30 min

307 cals

Ab Ripper X

heavy bag 10 min


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triceps n biceps

Xtrainer 5 min warm up

Dips

+8kg 8 7 7

Ez bar skull crushers ss ez bar curls

20kg

C 8

Sc 9

C 8

Sc 8

C x 8

22.5 kg Sc 8

Cgbp. Oly

45kg x 8

47.5kg x 7 7

Tricep pushdowns and cable curls

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

30 min xtrainer

Fat burner

309 cal

Ab ripper x

15 min heavy bag


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I need to take a leaf out of your book and do more cardio :/ I'm slacking in that respect.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha Trix, I only do it cos of Mrs' new job, gotta drop her at 530am, so Im outside gym by 540 waiting for it to open at 6am.. before that I had to push myself to do cardio.. Its much more satisfying doing weights isnt it


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

It is indeed haha  If I wanna drop bf faster tho I know I gotta do a lot More than I am lol. It's all good though


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive found smacking the heavy bag around to be great cardio if you got one in your gym!! and its stress relieving!! Especially since I quit smoking! Stick on some good tunes and knock the **** out of it !! :boxing:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

60kg x 10 10 10

Better form!!

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 10 8 7

Upright row. Ez bar

22.5kg x 10 8 8

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 10 8 8

Calves on leg press

160kg x 8 8 8

Ab crunch machine

25kg x 20

35kg x 6

30kg x 5


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Olympic deadlifts 62.5kg

10 8 8

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 9 8 7

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8

16kg x 8 8

Incline flyes 10kg / rev flyes 4kg

Superset

Incline 8 8 8

Reverse 8 8 8

Chinups weight assist

5kg x 8 8 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Triceps n biceps

Xtrainer 5 min warm up

Dips

+8kg 8 8 6

Ez bar skull crushers ss ez bar curls

Sc 22.5kg

Curls 15kg

C 10

Sc 8

C 10

Sc 8

17.5kg C x 8

Sc 8

Cgbp. Oly

47.5kg x 7

45kg x 6 6

Tricep pushdowns and cable curls

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7

B 20kg x 8

T 27.5 x 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

62.5kg x 9

60kg x 10 10

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 10 8 7

Side lat raise

12kg x 8 7 7

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 10 8 8

Calves on leg press

160kg x 8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

Xtrainer 304 cals

Fat burner

30 min

Ab ripper X

10 min heavy bag


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, you do a 3 day split? Why do you work 2 big muscles on the same day (back and chest) then a whole day for just arms?

Surely splitting 1 big and 1 small would be better? Just my opinion of course


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good question BJ, I tried doin the back-bis, chest-tris... but I found my bis n tris far too knackered after doing the back/chest before them. This way the arms/chest/back get a fresh workout each session and its working well so far.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm wi bj I would of asked the same....

If your finding your arms are knackered after training the big muscles first then

That's exactly what you want..

There secondary muscles anyway so as long as your hitting big numbers in your compound exercises

Who cares about isolation's

Your effectively training arms twice a wk with what your doing and possible hindering some nice added thickness

To the guns.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

On a positive note, squats & deads both seem to be creeping up - good man!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cheers for the feedback guys... criticism accepted. Ill be changing it around next week, makes sense to train muscles once a week dont it..

Dorsey, absolutely getting there slowly but surely... got them damn nasty deads tomorrow


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Have you ever tried dropping the reps from 10 to say 6 for a few wks and increasing

The weight?..then going back up to 10reps?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

My problem has historically been 'form', now that I have mastered good form, I think it maybe worth while dropping the reps to (hopefully) lead to better gains. My dilemma is tomorrow im scheduled to do back n chest, but as im switching back next week, im not too sure what to do tomorrow.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just to counteract some of the above comments slightly: if what you're doing is working in terms of both improved form & increased reps/poundages, why are you considering changing it up?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fear of not building arms as much as I could mostly due to over training them.. Brock droppin isos on arms yet dude got some big arms


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

right then lol..

firstly all pertinent comments, however dont change things at the drop of a hat cos its suggested..

i tend to agree about not doing an arm workout tho, altho they do have theyre place cos youre having a less intense workout. (thereby cycling your intensity somewhat.)

perhaps consider doing tri`s after back and bi`s after chest, thats anohter way around it, but you would of course be training arms 2x a week astill.

essentially i think you need to do arms with less weight if theyre too knacked after training your big bits?

i train bench press then mili press then tri`s, its a fcuking killer and what i`d class as an advanced or at least an intermediate level, so not something that i`d suggest yet.

however it does mean you only train shoulders particularly once a week.

ive been pairing squats and deads so i only train lower back 1x a week and its working great.. FOR ME, so far only 2 clients can really stick with it for more than a few weeks cos after that sldl form goes to sh1t even with a drop in weight..

my suggestion is too keep it as insanely basic as possible, leaving no room for fcuk ups due to increasing weights on first exercises then not being able to do justice to the last ones.

i didnt train biceps directly for years and they still grew. its only in a paranoid mind that bodyparts atrophy due to not being trained directly.

i probs wouldnt recommend it tho as arms are deffo better from direct trainin, but thats down to many other factors one being my insane focus on building my legs up, if you specialise or focus on many bodyparts at once it doesnt work, focus on one and it will.

my arms grew alot last year from adding 50kg on sldl from the static tension they were put under :wink:

so focus on the biggies, if you gained on back and chest and didnt increase on bi`s and tri`s your arms still should grow, because youre pulling and pressing more.

if you do heavier presses and pulls youve used up more enrgy, you cant manufacture energy for a workout once its used up..

you`ll have periods when you can focus on arms more ie when you drop your deads and squats back after a lay off for example..

lots of options there, but i hope that helps a bit..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Some good old fashioned advice there Cal.. Again, you affirmed what my thought process was anyway - training arms 2 days a week isnt good.

I am gonna stick to the bigger lifts before smaller ones. I tried doing biceps after chest etc, but again its doing arms twice a week.

From next week im goin back to

Chest Tris

Legs shoulders

Back Bis

(Course im finishing with chest and back tomorrow so not sure if chest will be in top form and fully recovered for mondays workout)

Cheers tho Cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cheers D Man, i thought it was one of my better posts :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

long as i get you thinking its all good jakal 

quite often i`ll totally refute something ive heard then a month later something pings off in my head and i go oh yeah lol..

i pointedly dont say copy me or even copy my clients, but just trying to give you my conclusions based on what i see on any given day and how the realities of training pan out when weights get heavy, forms slip abit, an extra kg feeling like 10 cos some kg a much bigger than others when youre outside your comfort zone.. the stuff books dont tell ya..

i`d still like to see some jakal vids to see your form :wink:

when i met the D Man i got to him focus extra effort on his breathing and its timing and it helped him, even if you think you breathe good now, ponder why i`m saying you could focus on it more..

i suspect what we really need to do is unleash jakals beast  something tbh possibly the D Man needs to focus on too if he hasnt already..

gyms that frown on no heavy breathing, let alone fierce exhalations of breathe really dont help.. altho i suspect my neighbours would disagree


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha.. by Dman u mean dorsey right?? Cal I dont have vids of my form and i dont have training buddy to take em.. I would like to visit your gym (hoping that offer for a session still stands), but your in the middle of nowhere :-|


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i manage alone quite nicely for vids, its called leaning your phone against an object 

i bet every fcuker in gyms are on forums these days and all paranoid about looking a dufus :becky:

anyhoo next time i go see mr.burns i`ll warn you a couple of weeks before and the dog can finally see the rabbit...

gotta give the ole fella a ring soon to see if my advice is helping..

he took several vids of me training for "research purposes" apparently..

i know one thing, last year i thought my form was great, this year i look back and think, what utter sh1te it was lol..

allways looking for improvements and more...

be good for the southern chapter of MC to have a meet lol..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes definately.. The only form I "may" need pointers on is deadlifts (obviously) and squats... others im cool 

PS Whos Mr Burns?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he`s my mate who lives in chertsey..

he`s on here as burnside.

lol i`m sure your other exercises are rock dude, however i`d like to see if i can help nonetheless..

for some weird reason i post more in your journal than anyone elses..

maybe the your the son i never had lol...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel flattered big guy!!

But im 31 years old and im indian.. Haha


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n chest

Olympic deadlifts 62.5kg

9 8 8

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 9 8 7

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8 8 8

Incline flyes 12kg / rev flyes 5kg

Superset

Incline 8 8 8

Reverse 8 8 8 (last rep 3kg slow)

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 7 7 6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i knew you were indian, made it funnier in my head at the time 

unfortunately on the numbers side its possible..just


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

London76 would have envied me, when you call me son you never had..! lol Man loved you like the father he never had (or had... lol)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i never realised..

lol have you ever seen the alan partridge episode where he goes back to a fans house..

youre a mentalist lol..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cal are you a vampire? Always awake at midnight+


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its the best time of the day bud 

i get up and work same as everyone else, i just arrange things to suit abit more lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Alan Partridge?? No cal, never heard of the man

Did cardio sunday - forgot to log, same as usual - xtrainer, heavy bag and ab ripper x

Todays;

Chest n tris

Dips

+8kg 8 8 6

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 6 6 5

Cgbp. Oly

45kg x 6 6 5

Tricep pushdowns

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

Incline flyes

12kg x 6

10kg x 8 8

Decided to change workout to a more logical where tris and bis are only worked once a week as should be. I thought id do dips before benching, as you can see the bench heavily suffered because of this. If I did bench first then the dips would have suffered...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How much do you weigh Jakal? Have you got any pics up?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Not sure how much I weight, think it was around 11.5-12 stones a few months back. Ill weigh myself tonight after work.

I had some pics on here a few years ago on here, ill have some soon..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you dont know who alan partridge is??????

he`s only the pride of radio norfolk

View attachment 4792


ive seen the jakals pics and i still have a raging semi on 2 years later...

imo you wasting effort doing flyes, do a high rep back down set on bench and get the job done mate.

the only iso`s you need to do are bi`s and calves.

the reason you feel you have something left for flies at the end could be down to you do low reps on some exercises and possibly failing a slightly early..

its good and for me preferable to do`6`s, but if i was you i`d try stay at 6-8-10 reps, getting a 5 is nearly cycle over. (i could explain my reasoning on this far more detailed but cba.. thats what phones are for..) i think you will do better justice to 8`s.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I bet you saved them pics and wallpapered them haha... Just dont let Mrs Cal catch ya!!

What do you mean when you say 'do a high rep back down set'?

So your saying triceps shouldn't be isolated either?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a back down set is 70% of your working weight, if you were getting 6`s you`d probly get 10 reps.. 8`s would give you a 12 and 10 a 15 rep set.

soz forgot about triceps, however most triceps exercises work more then one head, i wouldnt do triceps extensions or kick backs for example cos they work one head..

the ones youre doing are fine, theyre big bang for your buck exercises.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back and bis

Olympic deadlifts 62.5kg

10 10 10

Chinups weight assist

5kg x 8 8 8

Bent over row db on bench

Much better and slower form

16kg x 8 8 8

rev flyes 4kg

Held for 3 secs on each rep

8 8 8

Standing olympic bar curl x 8 (20kg)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Cal, will do next week 

So do you think its also worth doin incline db presses after bench in place of flyes?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Got tied up this am and forgot to update

But yeah this workout is from 7am

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

62.5kg x 10 10 10

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 8 8

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 9 8 8

Upright row. Ez bar

22.5kg x 8 8 8

Ab crunch machine

30kg x 10 10 10

Calves on leg press

160kg x 10

170kg x 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgot to update Saturday and was too busy yesterday.

Saturday

Cardio

30 min Xtrainer 308 cal

ab ripper x

15 min heavy bag

--

Monday

Chest n tris

Dips

+8kg 8 7 6

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 8 7 7

Cgbp. Oly

45kg x 7

40kg (much better form)

7 7

Incline db press

20kg x 5

18kg x 8 7

Ez skull crushers 20kg

8 7 7

--

today

Cardio

30 min Xtrainer 290 cal

ab ripper x

15 min heavy bag


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Still need to follow suit in terms of cardio lol Good stuff mate


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

To be fair cardio is a chore... wife had early start - the only reason i was up this morning!! Hence the drop in calories burnt on Xtrainer


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Try and make cardio more fun if you feel it as a chore, theres so many other means of cardio, go bike riding, go for walks if the weathers nice, even just dancing around the house while your doing the housework for your wife  no but seriously theres lots of areobic excercises that can make cardio far more interesting if you find it hard to do


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldnt say hard is the word id use.. more ermmm ZZZZZzzz boring lol..

The only cardio i enjoy is hitting the heavy bag, throwing a few knock-out punches is great for relieving stress as well as making you sweat!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> To be fair cardio is a chore... wife had early start - the only reason i was up this morning!! Hence the drop in calories burnt on Xtrainer


If your married mate you live with the best kind of cardio if you know what I mean. As they say just do it.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha RR..Thats the other cardio thats motivation in itself :becky: even more so than :boxing:

--

Todays WO

Back n bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 8 7

Olympic deadlifts

20x bar

65kg x 8 7 7

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 7

16kg x 8 8

rev flyes 4kg

Reverse 8 8 8

slow controlled reps

Ez bar preacher curls

17.5kg x 8 7 6

"To be at peace, your opinion of yourself must outweigh the assumptions of others about who you are. It is a conscious decision that their words no longer have the ability to keep you down."

-Nice quote RR, nice quote indeed !!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

Bar x 20

65kg x 10

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 8 8

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 8 8 8

Side lat raise

12kg x 8 7

10kg x 10 nice controlled n slow


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BOOM on the deads and squats there matey, really coming along well!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorse!! Squats this morning was a killer! Admittedly my form was good not great. Didnt (Coundnt!) go as low as i usually do due to the increase, but still felt / feel a good pump!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmm...don't let the weight get the better of you though dude; form first, ego second.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yes I was afraid you (or someone else) may say that.. it wasnt bad form, just 70-80% of what my full form would be


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> ...just 70-80% of what my full form would be


You know what to do then


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes sir!!

Infact Ive decided to drop the weight on a few other exercises due to 'questionable' form.

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+8kg 9 8 7

Incline db press

18kg x 10

20kg x 8 7

Cgbp. Oly 40kg

8 8 7

Smith Incline bench

40kg x 9 6 6

Smith rev bench

30kg x 8

35kg x 5 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cardio

Xtrainer

30 min

308 cal

Ab ripper x


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+8kg 9 8 6

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 8 6 6

Cgbp. Oly 40kg

8 8 7

Incline db press

18kg x 8 8 8

Ez skull crushers 20kg

8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

wed

Back n bis

Olympic deadlifts

20x bar

65kg x 10 9 8

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8 8 8

rev flyes

5kg x 8

4kg X 8 8 - slow controlled reps

Chinups weight assist

5kg x 8 8 8

--

today

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

62.5kg x 10 10 10

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 8 8

16kg x 10

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 9 9 8

Upright row. Ez bar

27.5kg x 8 7 6

Calves on leg press

170kg x 10 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+10kg 8 7 6

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 8 7 6

Cgbp. Oly 40kg

8 8 7

Smith Incline bench

40kg x 7 7 6

Smith rev bench

32.5kg x 8 8 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

62.5kg x 10 10 10

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 9 8 6

16kg x 8

Standing db shrugs

30kg x 9 9

32kg x 8

Side lat raise

12kg x 8

10kg x 8 8

Calves on leg press

170kg x 10 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Been away from this site a while but not the gym... last weeks w/o;

Monday

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+10kg 9 8 7

Bench. Olympic

52.5 x 8 7 6

Cgbp. Oly 40kg

8 8 7

Incline db press

20kg x 8 7 6

Ez skull crushers

20kg x 8

22.5kg x 8 7

--

Wednesday

Back n bis

Olympic deadlifts

20x bar

70kg x 10

75kg x 8 7

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8 8

rev flyes

5kg x 8 8

4kg X 8 - slow controlled reps

Chinups weight assist

5kg x 8 8 8

--

Friday

Legs shoulders

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 9 6

16kg x 8 8

Sk squats 50kg

8 8 8

Standing db shrugs

32kg x 8 8

34kg x 7

Upright row. Ez bar

27.5kg x 8 7 6

Calves on leg press

180kg x 7 7 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+10kg 9 7 5

Bench. Olympic

55kg x 6 5

52.5 x 6

Cgbp. Oly 40kg

8 7 7

Incline db flyes

10kg x 9 8

12kg x 7

Tricep pushdowns

27.5kg x 8 7

30kg x 5


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

15kg x 8 8

20kg x 8 slow

Olympic deadlifts

20x bar

70kg x 9

75kg x 8 7

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8 7

16kg x 8

rev flyes

4kg X 8 8 8

Ez bar preacher curls

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 7 5


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n tris

(switched back to bench then dips, performed much better on bench but dips took a serious hammering!)

Bench. Olympic

55kg x 8 7 6

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+8kg 6 4

No weight x 5

Incline db flyes

12kg x 7

10kg x 8 8

Ez skull crushers

22.5kg x 8 7 7

Tricep pushdowns

27.5kg x 8 7 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Olympic deadlifts

20x bar

70kg x 8

75kg x 5 5

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 8 8 6

rev flyes

4kg X 8 8 8

Chinups weight assist

5kg x 8 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Oly squats (better rom)

60kg x 10 8 8

Shoulder twist 6kg x 15

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 6

16kg x 10

Standing db shrugs

32kg x 8 8 8

Upright row. Ez bar

25kg x 8 8 8

Calves on leg press

180kg x 7 7 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest n tris

Dips

Wa 30kg x 20 wu

+8kg 8 6 4(+2 without weight)

Smith incline bench

40kg x 8 7 6

Ez skull crushers

25kg x 8 7 7

Incline db flyes

10kg x 8 8 7

Tricep pushdowns

27.5kg x 8 7 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Been a while.. Thought Id post again to test the waters... this morning went like...

Legs shoulders

Oly squats

70kg x 9 8 8a

Shoulder twist 4kg Ex 20/

Db shoulder press

20kg x 8 6 6

Db Shrugs 32kg

10 8 8

Side lat raises

12kg x 8 7 6

Front lat raises

10kg x 7 7 6


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey fella, good to see you. Figures creeping up nicely I see, very respectable.

Good going!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Dorse, I kinda disappeared for a while. It is a good community here, will try and be more active now. Hows your lil 'un doin


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

19 months already would you believe!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow! Time does fly dont it. Keepin u on ur toes i bet he is!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good to see you back mate!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Brock! How u doin matey! Cheers - good to be back!

Todays w/o

Chest n tris

Dips

+12kg 6 5 5

Incline Db press 20kg

8 7

22kg x 4

Ez skull crushers - best form!

25kg x 8 7 7

Incline db flyes

12kg x 8 8 7

Cgbp ez bar

30kg x 8 8

32.5kg x 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back bis

(Lower back pain so no deads)

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

10kg x 6

15kg x 7 6

rev flyes

5kg X 10

6kg x 9

4kg. Slow n hold - 8

Bent over row db on bench

20kg x 8 8 7

Incline hammer curls

16kg x 8 6

Ez bar 5kg x 21s


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs shoulders

Pain in lower back so no squats

Shoulder twist 4kg Ex 20/

Db shoulder press

16kg x 9

18kg x 8

20kg x 6

Db Shrugs 32kg

10 8 8

Side lat raises

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

12kg x 5

Leg extension

10kg x 20 wu

40kg x 7

37.5kg x 8 8

Leg curl

50kg x 7

40kg x 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Todays workout

Missed gym monday so kinda improvised here

Chest n tris (+back pt1)

Dips

13 wu

+12kg 6 5 5

Incline Db press 20kg

8 7

22kg x 4

Ez skull crushers - best form!

25kg x 8 7

27.5kg x 6

Incline db flyes

12kg x 8 8 7

Cgbp ez bar

32.5kg x 7 6 5

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

10kg x 5

15kg x 7 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Couldnt get up early enough yesterday so done yesterday today. Tomorrow will be back day as normal.

Chest n tris

Dips

-15kg x 20 wu

+12kg 7 6 4

Incline Db press 20kg

8 7

22kg x 4

Ez skull crushers - best form!

25kg x 8 7

22.5kg x 7 - xtra stretch

Incline db flyes

12kg x 7

Better form/stretch 10kg x 8 8

Cgbp ez bar

32.5kg x 8 8 7


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Been lazy in not posting my journal here. Thought f**k it, its a good community and can always use the tips so heres this morning...

Legs n shoulders

Oly squats

72.5kg x 10 10 10

Nxtym 75

Shoulder twist 5kg - 20 (rotator cuff warm up)

Db shoulder press

18kg x 8 7

16kg x 7

Side lat raises

9kg x 8 7 6

rev flyes

7kg x 8 8 7 - with 2sec hold

Cable front lat raises

10kg x 8 8 7

Calf extension on smith

80kg x 8 8 7


----------

